# certificate vs degree



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Έχω μεταφράσει την λέξη "πτυχίο" στο απολυτήριο ενός σπουδαστή Εσπερινού Τεχνικού - Επαγγελματικού Λυκείου ως "Certificate".

Με απειλούν με Θεούς και Δαίμονες για να το αλλάξω και να το κάνω "Degree".

Ψάχνονας, βρίσκω ότι τώρα το συγκεκριμένο σχολείο έχει μετατραπεί σε ΤΕΕ και δίνει πτυχία Επιπέδου ΙΙΙ (εργοδηγού). Εγώ γνωρίζω ότι τα Degrees τα δίνουν μόνο Πανεπιστήμια ή Κολλέγια. Κάνω λάθος; Ή μήπως ο πελάτης θέλει οπωσδήποτε να αναβαθμίσει το πτυχίο του μέσω της μετάφρασης σε πανεπιστημιακό;

Ακούω γνώμες...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

1. An academic title given by a college or university to a student who has completed a course of study: received the Bachelor of Arts degree at commencement.
2. A similar title conferred as an honorary distinction.

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι το degree σχετίζεται με τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Δεν ονομάζεται degree το απολυτήριο Λυκείου, ακόμα κι αν έχει κάποια εξειδίκευση εργοδηγού ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το απολυτήριο λυκείου αποδίδεται πάντα ως Certificate. 

Βέβαια, στα ελληνικά έχει καθιερωθεί να ονομάζουν "πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου" την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, που μεταφράζεται σε electrician's degree στα αγγλικά, αλλά σε όποιες ιστοσελίδες το βρίσκω μιλάνε σαφέστατα για πτυχίο κολεγίου, όχι για απολυτήριο τεχνικού λυκείου. Μόνο σε κάποια ισπανική ιστοσελίδα λέει κάποιος ότι πήρε electrician's degree στα 17 του.

Ίσως να επιμένουν στο degree για να τονίζεται ότι έχει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρολόγου, όχι για να αναβαθμιστεί σε απόφοιτο πανεπιστημίου. Αλλά υποθέτω ότι αυτό το θέμα είναι ήδη λυμένο στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας και στη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ, οπότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να βρεις κάποιο τρόπο να μάθεις τι γίνεται εκεί.

Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τους απαντήσεις ότι αν το χαρτί που θα σου φέρουν να μεταφράσεις γράφει "πτυχίο", θα το μεταφράσεις degree. Αν γράφει Απολυτήριο Τεχνικού Λυκείου είναι υποχρεωτικό να το μεταφράσεις certificate. Σημειωτέον ότι εδώ, πτυχία τα ανεβάζουν, πτυχία τα κατεβάζουν. Ας το γράφουν και στα χαρτιά τους να τελειώνουν. Απολυτήριο δεν γράφει πάνω το χαρτί;


----------



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, όχι.

Το χαρτί γράφει "ΠΤΥΧΙΟ".


----------



## diceman (Jun 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τους απαντήσεις ότι αν το χαρτί που θα σου φέρουν να μεταφράσεις γράφει "πτυχίο", θα το μεταφράσεις degree. Αν γράφει Απολυτήριο Τεχνικού Λυκείου είναι υποχρεωτικό να το μεταφράσεις certificate.



+1 Alexandra. Σιγά μη μεταφράζουμε και τις βεβαιώσεις παρακολούθησης ως πτυχία. Ή μήπως να τους το μεταφράσεις Διδακτορικό Δίπλωμα να ξεμπερδεύεις;


----------



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

χεχε γειά σου diceman!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Εδώ αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα: οι ξένοι ονομάζουν electrician's degree μόνο το πτυχίο κολεγίου. Οι δικοί μας ονομάζουν την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος (διαφόρων βαθμίδων), που φυσικά μπορείς να την πάρεις και φοιτώντας σε τεχνικό λύκειο. Νομίζω ότι το Υπουργείο Παιδείας θα πρέπει να έχει απάντηση σ' αυτό. Θα κάνω μια ερώτηση σε συνάδελφο (εκπαιδευτικό) που είναι αποσπασμένη στο υπουργείο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Degree λίγο δύσκολο. Όπως ειπώθηκε αυτό είναι για τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Ίσως vocational degree  να είναι μια ασφαλέστερη επιλογή.


----------



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

Αν και δεν πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη σημασία, να προσδιορίσω ότι πρόκειται για απόφοιτο τμήματος Λογιστικής του Εσπερινού Τεχνικού - Επαγγελματικού Λυκείου (τώρα λέγονται ΤΕΕ).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Έχει σημασία, γιατί άλλο ο εργοδηγός και ο ηλεκτρολόγος και άλλο ο λογιστής. Άρα, μιλάμε για λογιστή, αν κατάλαβα σωστά. Όχι, degree δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο στέκει.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

Το απολυτηριο δευτεροβαθμιας λέγεται diploma


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι το certificate χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα ως απόδοση του απολυτηρίου, πάντως, και όταν μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, ιδίως σε σελίδες της ΕΕ, γράφουν και το apolytirion από δίπλα.
Για το diploma θα είχα τις ίδιες αμφιβολίες που εκφράζουν παραπάνω οι υπόλοιποι για το degree.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

Επιμένω για τον απλούστα το λόγο ότι το δικό μου απολυτήριο, όπως και πολλών άλλων, γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα diploma...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Από ποια χώρα είναι;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

Canada. Αλλά και στην Αμερική, εξ όσων γνωρίζω, diploma το λενε. 
Το certificate δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά, εκτός εάν πρόκειται για συγκεκριμένη βεβαίωση που έχει χορηγήσει το σχολείο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Το Υπ.Ε.Π.Θ. χρησιμοποιεί το *school-leaving certificate* για το _απολυτήριο_ και *degree* για το _πτυχίο_: http://www.ypepth.gr/el_ec_page969.htm vs http://www.ypepth.gr/en_ec_page1531.htm.

Η επίσημη τυπική εκπαίδευση χαρακτηρίζεται από καθορισμένη διάρκεια σπουδών, επαναληψιμότητα, και απονομή επίσημου τίτλου σπουδών στο τέλος τους, ο οποίος αποτελεί και την κρατική νομιμοποίησή της.

Η διαβάθμιση των εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων συνεπάγεται την υποχρέωση κατοχής του αποδεικτικού τίτλου (απολυτηρίου, πτυχίου κλπ.) του προηγούμενου επιπέδου σπουδών για τη συνέχιση στο επόμενο.

Formal education is characterized by the fixed length of study, the possibility of repetition and the award of a formal school-leaving certificate which is the official authorization.

As a consequence of the classification of the education institutions, a title (school-leaving certificate, degree etc.) is compulsory for students at each education level in order to continue to the next.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

Εγώ τα περισσότερα school-leaving certificates που έχω μεταφράσει δεν δήλωναν ότι έχει ολοκληρώσει κάποιος τη φοίτησή του στο σχολείο, αλλά ότι έφυγε μια κάποια ημερομηνία. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι πως το λένε αυτοί εκεί που θα πάει ένας άνθρωπος και όχι οι απόψεις των ελληνικών υπηρεσιών. Στο κάτω - κάτω ο άνθρωπος με το απολυτήριό του πιστοποιεί τη γνώση του τεχνικού. Και το diploma μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί από το Vocational / Secondary Education ή ότι άλλο αρμόζει στην περίπτωση.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

κατόπιν πρόχειρης έρευνας στο Wikipedia το high school leaving certificate χρησιμοποιείται στην Ινδία και το high school diploma σε Η.Π.Α. και Καναδά. Το αγγλικό σύστημα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Παιδιά, ακριβείς αντιστοιχίες ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να βρεθούν, ειδικά προς τα Αγγλοσαξωνικά συστήματα που είναι δαιδαλώδη. Ίσως, κατά λέξη να είναι η καλύτερη λύση, μαζί με κάποιο προσδιοριστικό.

Υ.Γ. Πολλές φορές, μεταγραφή στα λατινικά και επεξηγηματική μετάφραση σε παρένθεση. Άλλωστε είναι τίτλος (σπουδών).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Το πτυχίο των ΤΕΕ η Ελλάδα το ονομάζει επισήμως *degree* κι έτσι το δίνει στα στοιχεία που αποστέλλει στην ΕΕ (π.χ. βλ. § 5.7.4 κ.α.):
http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/ressources/eurydice/eurybase/pdf/0_integral/EL_EL.pdf
http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/ressources/eurydice/eurybase/pdf/0_integral/EL_EN.pdf
Από την Eurybase: http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/portal/page/portal/Eurydice/EuryCountry.


----------



## diceman (Jun 2, 2009)

Στην Ευρώπη, πάντως, το Diploma αντιστοιχεί σε σπουδές δύο ετών, _*μετά *_την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Αν το πεις degree, έχεις -πιστεύω- την παρανόηση & το πρόβλημα στο τσεπάκι. Άλλωστε, το απολυτήριο, apolytirion το λένε όλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το βλέπω από τη μεριά τού εντολέα: Ο μεταφραστής με διαβεβαιώνει ότι το πτυχίο από ΤΕΕ που του πηγαίνω πρέπει να αποδοθεί apolytirion. Τηλεφωνώ μπροστά του στο Υπ.Ε.Π.Θ και μου λένε «όχι, φίλτατε, degree είναι». Ποιανού το μέρος πιστεύετε ότι θα πάρω;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Τα στοιχεία που δίνει η Ευρυδίκη είναι πληροφοριακά και δεν αποτελούν επίσημη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ βλέπω ότι αποπάνω λέει «δευτεροβάθμιας», «λύκειο», «τίτλο απολύσεως». Αν αυτά καθιστούν σαφές ότι το χαρτί σχετίζεται με δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, κάνεις το Πτυχίο Degree και ας όψονται εκείνοι που το ονόμασαν πτυχίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Πτυχίο είναι μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται με διάφορους περίεργους τρόπους, π.χ. εδώ. To συγκεκριμένο εγώ πάντως, degree δεν το λέω.

Να δούμε και τι λένε τα λεξικά:

*ΛΚΝ*
πτυχίο το [ptixío] Ο39 : επίσημος τίτλος με τον οποίο μία σχολή, ιδίως ανώτατη, βεβαιώνει ότι κάποιος έχει ολοκληρώσει τις σπουδές του σ΄ αυτήν καθώς και το σχετικό έγγραφο· (πρβ. δίπλωμα): ~ πανεπιστημίου / πολυτεχνείου. Παίρνει κάποιος το ~. Kάνει το γιατρό ενώ δεν έχει ~. ~ πλοιάρχου / ηλεκτρολόγου. Φωτοτυπία του πτυχίου. Έκαψαν τα πτυχία τους σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας. || οι πτυχιακές εξετάσεις: Mαθήματα / βαθμός του πτυχίου. Είναι κάποιος στο ~.

[λόγ. πτυχ(ή) -ίον μτφρδ. γαλλ. diplἄme < λατ. diploma < αρχ. δίπλωμα (δες λ.) (πρβ. ελνστ. πτύχιον `πτυσσόμενη πινακίδα΄)] 

*ΛΝΕΓ*

πιστοποιητικό σπουδών ή/και επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης, που χορηγείται από ανώτερη ή ανώτατη σχολή σε όποιον ολοκλήρωσε με επιτυχία τη φοίτησή του.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 2, 2009)

http://education-portal.com/article...r_an_Electrician_Degree_or_Certification.html

"electrician degree"

Δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ελληνικός ορισμός βοηθα στην κατανόηση της χρήσης μιας αγγλικής λέξης...
Μήπως ο λόγος που φοβόμαστε την χρήση του degree είναι ο μικροαστισμός;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ελληνικός ορισμός βοηθα στην κατανόηση της χρήσης μιας αγγλικής λέξης...
> Μήπως ο λόγος που φοβόμαστε την χρήση του degree είναι ο μικροαστισμός;



Συγγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα ότι τόση ώρα έψαχνες να κατανοήσεις την αγγλική λέξη. Νόμιζα ότι αυτό το φόρουμ είναι Greek->English και αυτό που ψάχναμε είναι πώς θα το πούμε στα Αγγλικά. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιος φόβος ή ακόμα χειρότερα μικροαστισμός θα επέβαλλε μετάφραση diploma ή degree, όταν είναι πασίγνωστη και ορθή διεθνής μεταφραστική πρακτική, τίτλοι (σπουδών και όχι μόνο), να μην μεταφράζονται, παρά μόνο επικουρικά.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ας κάνει ο ερωτών ό,τι κρίνει αυτός καλύτερο. Εγώ δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω.


----------



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

Λοιπόν, κλείσαμε με το "vocational degree". Ευχαριστώ και μένω υπόχρεος για όλα!
Θα ενημερώσω για την αντίδραση του πελάτη, ο οποίος έχει βέβαια πάντα δίκιο...

Πω πω, παραλίγο να γίνει 3ος παγκόσμιος εδώ μέσα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Τώρα που καλύφθηκε το ειδικό, θα ήθελα να βάλω στον τίτλο:

πτυχίο ΤΕΕ = secondary school vocational diploma ή certificate

Πείτε μου αν αδικώ κάτι ή κάποιον.


----------



## pshleas (Jun 2, 2009)

*Οι άνισες ευκαιρίες...*

Το συγκεκριμένο χαρτί δεν ήταν από ΤΕΕ, αλλά από τον προκάτοχό του, το Τεχνικό Επαγγελματικό Λύκειο.

Technical & Vocational School-Leaving Certificate ίσως...

Κάτι τέτοιο είχα βάλει, και έγινε της των... άνισων ευκαιριών με τον μακάκα... εεμμμμ συγνώμη τον φίλτατο και αγαπητό πελάτη...


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τώρα που καλύφθηκε το ειδικό, θα ήθελα να βάλω στον τίτλο:
> 
> πτυχίο ΤΕΕ = secondary school vocational diploma ή certificate
> 
> Πείτε μου αν αδικώ κάτι ή κάποιον.



Δεν αδικείς αλλά αναβαθμίζεις, που νομίζω ότι δεν πειράζει τους πελάτες. 
Η διαφωνία μου ειναι στο diploma που είναι πολύπαθη λέξη. Σε γενικές γραμμες στις αγγλόφωνες σημαίνει το πιστοποιητικό σπουδών που έιναι πιο κάτω απο το πτυχίο τριτοβάθμιας και πιο πάνω απο το απολυτήριο (το οποίο κάποιοι λένε high school diploma αλλά χωρίς τον προσδιορισμό θα μπορούσε να είναι παραπλανητικό). 

Είδα στα σχόλια ότι το diploma το παίρνεις με δύο χρόνια μετά την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση, αλλά μάλλον εννοεί μετά την δευτεροβάθμια. Η υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση στις περισσότερες χώρες είναι εννιά- δέκα χρόνια- η πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια συνολικά είναι δωδεκαετής, αλλά δεν είναι διπλωματούχος οποιος έχει απολυτήριο λυκείου. 

ΥΓ Υπάρχει βεβαίως και το postgraduate diploma και το postagraduate certificate (το ίδιο πραγμα) που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το πτυχίο τριτοβάθμιας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Υπάρχει βεβαίως και το postgraduate diploma και το postagraduate certificate (το ίδιο πραγμα) που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το πτυχίο τριτοβάθμιας.



Νομίζω ότι το PGCer είναι λίγο πιο κάτω από το PGDip.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Υπάρχει βεβαίως και το postgraduate diploma και το postagraduate certificate (το ίδιο πραγμα) που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το πτυχίο τριτοβάθμιας.



Εγώ ήξερα ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο: Το πρώτο το παίρνεις με την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών ενώ το δεύτερο το παίρνεις όταν έχεις μαζέψει τα εκπαιδευτικά credits αλλά δεν τελείωσες (ή δεν πέρασες) το τελικό dissertation -- και άρα το να εξισωθούν στην μετάφραση θα ήταν λάθος πιστεύω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> Εγώ ήξερα ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο: Το πρώτο το παίρνεις με την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών ενώ το δεύτερο το παίρνεις όταν έχεις μαζέψει τα εκπαιδευτικά credits αλλά δεν τελείωσες (ή δεν πέρασες) το τελικό dissertation -- και άρα το να εξισωθούν στην μετάφραση θα ήταν λάθος πιστεύω.



Όντως, όταν το έγραφα το μυαλό ήταν αλλού. 

Η σειρά είναι PGCert PGDipl ΜΑ/ ΜSc, στα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια, πάντα- είναι 60 διδακτικές μονάδες το πρώτο, 120 το δεύτερο και 180 το τρίτο, οπότε ας το δούμε καλύτερα έτσι κι όχι σαν επιτυχή ή όχι ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών. Πολλά PGCert και PGDipl είναι αυτόνομα και έχουν συγκεκριμένα μαθήματα, δεν αρκεί να έχεις οποιεσδήποτε 60 μονάδες από το πρόγραμμα του μάστερ. Πολλοί γράφονται σε αυτά μόνο κι όχι σε μάστερ.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 4, 2009)

SBE said:


> Είδα στα σχόλια ότι το diploma το παίρνεις με δύο χρόνια μετά την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση, αλλά μάλλον εννοεί μετά την δευτεροβάθμια. Η υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση στις περισσότερες χώρες είναι εννιά- δέκα χρόνια- η πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια συνολικά είναι δωδεκαετής, αλλά δεν είναι διπλωματούχος οποιος έχει απολυτήριο λυκείου.



Μισό λεπτό γιατί μπερδεύτηκα: τα ελληνικά πολυτεχνεία δίνουν διπλώματα, όχι πτυχία. Αυτά δεν μεταφράζονται diploma;


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Μισό λεπτό γιατί μπερδεύτηκα: τα ελληνικά πολυτεχνεία δίνουν διπλώματα, όχι πτυχία. Αυτά δεν μεταφράζονται diploma;



Και εδώ αρχίζουν τα ωραία. Γιατί σε κάποιες χώρες δίπλωμα είναι κάτι πιο πάνω από το πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου ενώ σε άλλες δεν είναι. 

Αλλά η Μπολόνια τα άλλαξε κι αυτά. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σε όλες τις χώρες, πάντως μoυ έλεγαν ότι το Dipl.Ing. που έδιναν τα γερμανικά πανεπιστήμια τώρα λέγεται μάστερ, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο με το Magister που δίνανε παλιότερα λέει (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν είναι) και στη Γαλλία ομοίως εφαρμόζεται το 3+2 και το χαρτί που παίρνεις στα πέντε χρόνια είναι μάστερ κι όχι δίπλωμα που ήταν παλιά. Υποθέτω κάπως έτσι κι οι άλλες χώρες, εμείς ακόμα όχι, γιατί είναι λίγο σαλάτα η κατάσταση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2009)

Και στα ελληνικά ωδεία το δίπλωμα είναι σαφέστατα πιο ψηλά από το πτυχίο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Μισό λεπτό γιατί μπερδεύτηκα: τα ελληνικά πολυτεχνεία δίνουν διπλώματα, όχι πτυχία. Αυτά δεν μεταφράζονται diploma;




In Greece, diplomas can be awarded by various educational institutes as a proof of a certain educational level. Diploma in engineering is a high award provided by Greek technical universities after the successful completion of a 5-year programme and is equivalent to Bristish bachelor and master of engineering. 
(Wiki)


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> In Greece, diplomas can be awarded by various educational institutes as a proof of a certain educational level. Diploma in engineering is a high award provided by Greek technical universities after the successful completion of a 5-year programme and is equivalent to Bristish bachelor and master of engineering.
> (Wiki)



Σωστό, αλλά όλη η σχετική αρθρογραφία της Βικιπαιδείας έχει πολλές τρύπες, γι' αυτό την άφησα απ'έξω.


----------

